# Few Engine Q's



## Shorty29 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey guys...new guy to posting around here, been lurking for a while though. Got some extra cash lying around and should be getting some more soon. So the wifey has approved me to spend a little dough on the Goat.

Car in question is an 04/A4 with a BBK SSI intake, BBK 85mm TB, SLP LT's with full exhaust, K&N Intake with SLP MAF, some sort of cam, torque converter, and valvetrain upgrades. Not sure about the cam, TC, or valvetrain upgrades because I bought it used but can definitely tell it has some.

I'm looking to throw a larger cam at it, Vengenance Racing VRX5 (236/238 .601/.605 113 LSA) with some TEA Dual Gold Valvesprings.  Anybody got any experience with the cam and the valvesprings? Also gonna throw a larger torque converter at it, Yank 3400 sound good for it? Please help me if you've got experience with any of the aforementioned stuff...Take it easy guys.


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

honestly if your gonna go bigger on the cam you might wanna look at some heads....thats a good bit of cam for stock heads to actually see the full potential of a bigger cam


----------

